# gunness uncapper



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

A friend of mine has the gunness. It's loud but does a great job uncapping. If you have it set for working good on old comb and run freshly drawn comb through it the chains will eat it up. It's does produce more small particles of wax cappings vs the cowen knife system. The gunness has less that can go wrong when in use so even a monkey can feed frames into it. The cowen has more of a chance of breaking frames if they are not in real good shape(square). Each uncapper has its good points as well as the bad points.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with BEESLAVE, both have their pros and cons. I have a cowen and love it, this year it only broke two frames. A commercial buddy has 2 gunness machines and loves them.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

We have had our machine since 1988.
I guess we should kept track of how many thousand drums of honey have been run thru this machine over the years.
The reason I say this is there has been less than a $100 spent in repairs on this unit since it's purchase.
They are so very safe & easy to use.
We had a 9 year old doing the feeding of the machine the other day with no problems!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Above post are on the money. I use a gunness in Fl anda cowen in Ky. I hae had a 8 yr old feeding the gunness. I pack my honey so when I put in my extraction setup in Fl will use a cowen Like above the gunness wil put ALOT of VERY small particles of wax in the honey, cuts deeper in comband will tear up new thin comb and its hard to get it out. If you are selling by the barrell and using four big extractors with lots of help(4-5 people) go witht the guness. If you want a inline system then go with the cowen using 3 people. I will agree the cowen can jam if you dont have good farmes but if you clutch set right you will break more combs out in a raidal. I have yet to tear up a combin the cowen. Both work wellI just perfer the cowen.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

The Gunness is very adjustable!
Ours is set to have the top cut deeper than the bottom.
Some people set there machine to cut both sides thinner on one side of the machine than the other.
Yes it will sort out the weak end bars & such but if you turn the frames at a angle as they are being run thru the cutting flails.
This will save some end bars on there 1st run thru the machine.
I can still see in my mind my dad walking around this unit when it was 1st new & shaking his head as to how simple it was designed & the great job it did!


----------

